# Is Terry to blame?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*The Bucks are 27-43, way out of a playoff spot, and besides the loss of TJ Ford, which was pretty much expected coming into the season, no current starter has missed over 5 games this season....This begs the question, with a decent team even without TJ Ford, is Terry Porter to blame for us playing so poorly, when we were a playoff team last season with a pretty similar squad?*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

No! One Larry Harris is to blame not Terry Porter. And we will all see if one Senator Kohl is not to blame this summer as well. 

By turning down one Michael Jordan and not making another monetary committment financially to invest in a title contender not just a mediocore playoff contender year after year he will be judge too.

Harris did not give Terry enough talent and enough time. He will fire him I know that now...we all know it. He was a token, p.r. hire for two years on the cheap type hire in the first place...until we all got over Ray Allen and then they will bring in a Rick Majerus or some buddy of theirs.

As soon as the season is over they will bring on the the 'good ol boys in here and maybe drop some loot like he gave record 9 years to Dunleavy, and a record 5mil or 7mil a year to George Karl with a stake in the team.... 

They dont spend money on great players for black coaches in the NBA as a whole. That is a fact. And not that they are not qualified. Look at Eddie Jordan.
You all can see that in the NBA they blame the coach. And certain coaches are giving more time then others. They are brought in to baby-sit kids and grown men who act like kids...

Look around. So many examples it is not even worth going into. Why does Nate McMilen still not have a contract nor half his players who will win 50 games!? 

Why was Cheeks and Silas let go with a bunch of nuts on one team and no one around Lebron on another!?

So no, Terry is not to blame. Past dumb moves by Karl in letting Scott Williams go and Hunter go and Ray Allen go...and giving Big Dog away for next to nothing...(Toni Kukoc...come on!) 

Then using band-aids like Anthony Mason and Jason Caffey whose wife cried when she learned they would come to Milwaukee! Caffey did not want to be here...anways!!! He even said that to the Bucks face and they still got him!

Blame the old regime until those two blunder are off the books! Then judge Terry at this time next year. Judge Harris as well then too. He did well dumping Van Horn ...but lets see what they do this summer first before we place blame...

Because if TJ Ford does not return we must also blame Ernie for that one too. Which could turn out to be the biggest mistake of them all knowing full well he had this condition before we drafted him...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *The Bucks are 27-43, way out of a playoff spot, and besides the loss of TJ Ford, which was pretty much expected coming into the season, no current starter has missed over 5 games this season....This begs the question, with a decent team even without TJ Ford, is Terry Porter to blame for us playing so poorly, when we were a playoff team last season with a pretty similar squad?*



You can only pull a dead horse so :sfight: :frenchy: far...with this outfit.

I want to see a major re-committment that Ray Allen said it would take for him to even consider to return here if Redd bolts. 

That takes money which I am all not too sure Kohl will spend. We are all getting worked up about the salary cap room the Bucks have...Hell, Kohl does not have to spend it...its his dough!

If he doesnt...then get the team outta here. I will just go to the college games with kids from Wisconsin who are hungry and want to win...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I totally with you that Terry isn't to blame for the mess we are in now....losing Brian Skinner, Damon Jones, and Mike James were tough losses, and uncertainty at PG and Center really doesn't ensure a good record, but it shouldn't be this bad.....

Ernie Grunfeld really deserves a lot of the blame. I find it unbelievable that 12 million dollars worth of contracts (Anthony Mason and Jason Caffey), who weren't worth those deals to begin with, are finally getting off of the books this year. Also, the Ray Allen and Big Dog trades turned out to be horrible. Basically, we traded Ray Allen, Flip Murray, and Big Dog, and got Desmond Mason, Toni Kukoc and TJ Ford in return....too add to the fact that with Ray Allen we could have done better in the playoffs that year, instead we got ANOTHER PG in Gary Payton who we knew we wouldn't re-sign.....Ernie Grunfeld, for whatever reason, isn't much negative critisism for what has happened to the Bucks in recent years...

Larry Harris, in my opinion, is doing a great job so far with what he inherited. To put together a solid foundation of young talent, and to create 20 million dollars in capspace is quite remarkable. His job isn't done though. With a lot of marquee free agents, and a very deep draft class, Larry has a chance to do some great things for this team, or he could make some terrible mistakes. What Larry does THIS offseason will affect the Bucks for years to come, imo.

Senator Kohl has to either want to win a championship, or he needs to sell the team. From 99-2001, you could tell that Kohl wanted to win a championship, and the results were evident. Kohl shelled out top dollar for a head coach, and he brought in Cassell, Thomas, and other top notch role players....I think that Milwaukee, after experiencing the excitement of competative basketball, wants desperatley a winner, and it seems like Kohl isn't as serious to provide it as he was 5 years ago....

I hope that Porter gets at least another year. He proved last year that he could coach, and with the FA's and Draft Picks that should be arriving, he deserves to show what he can do with a better squad....*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Terry Porter was so good for you last season. This season he just didn't have the players to win games. TJ Ford meant a lot more to your team than a lot of people think. When he went down last season you began losing a lore more too remember?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't really think you can blame Terry. IMO you guys were overacheiving last season, so a bit of a letdown was possible. THen you lost TJ Ford, who meant a lot to your team. I think your record matches the quality of talent that is on your roster right now.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

MilBucksFan2theCore, how the hell can you blame Larry Harris??!!! He is one of the best GM's in the league. Also those deals weren't that bad. OK yes I agree I didn't like the Allen deal but look at it this way: Redd is now starting, made All-Star team. Des is starting and signed for a couple of years. Allen is a FA asking for outrageous money. Next deal: Glenn Robinson for Toni Kukoc. Look at Glenn Robinson is doing now: nothing. Yeah I love him as a player but now all he does is complain. We lost his huge salary for Toni. I consider Toni a vital part of the team. He seems to always help out the team. And LH didn't even do these moves??!!! Grunfield did.
Let's see you blame Larry Harris for not getting TP enough talent. OK I'd like to see you get plenty of talent with only the MLE and LLE to use and convince them to come to Milwaukee. Look he brought in Brian Skinner who came in and played great for us when we had him. He also brought in Damon Jones who played great for us even though I don't like him I will admit it. What else do you expect from him??!! This year, he brought in MIP candidate Mo Williams, great defensive player Mike James, traded a 2nd round pick for Zaza Pachulia. Wow, those are some horrible deals aren't they? Yes he traded KVH and Mike James but both moves got us more cap. Yes, we had to take on Calvin Booth's contract but he is a good defensive guy that most fans like already.
Now to TP, I say dramatically YES!!!!!. Now I know TJ's injury was a dagger to us but TP is a horrible coach and I have been saying it all year. He just doesn't know how to coach, he has horrible depth charts, horrible substitutions, and just doesn't know enough about the coaching game yet. I think he would be an awesome assistant because the players look up to him and respect and he has helped them a lot on their game. He is just head coach, there are plenty of times that he has Des and Mike sit out when it is crunch time. He used to always play Santiago last year and early this year above Dan. He takes out guys that are hot and not bring them in until the next quarter. Now I don't want to blame it all on him but he is a major factor and that is why I think he should be demoted or fired during this offseason.
Oh yeah, you want to talk about MJ owning the team. OK let's talk about him moving the team to Las Vegas as soon as he got ownership of the team and then let's see you complain when we don't have a team in Wisconsin.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I don't think you can blame him fully for it. I mean, when a team has an unsuccessful season, the coach is partially to blame, as is every player, ownership, etc. But the Bucks had a lot of changes this year. Ford out, Van Horn injured for a while...it just takes a lot out of a team. But with that being said, I don't think the blame can be placed solely on him.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I know you can't put full blame on him but look yes TJ's injury has hurt us big time but look at Maurice who has come in that should take a good chunk of the blow of the injury. I mean there were plenty games that we could have won but TP used horrible substitutions. I mean I think TP is a great guy and would be a great assistant coach but he isn't ready to be a head coach yet.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mavs Dude said:


> I mean there were plenty games that we could have won but TP used horrible substitutions. I mean I think TP is a great guy and would be a great assistant coach but he isn't ready to be a head coach yet.


How do you explain how well you did last season then? Don't tell me it was all TJ Ford. Good coaching was involved. I don't know the Bucks well enough to figure out the problem this year other than missing TJ, but there has to be something bigger than that.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

He had better players last year. We had Damon Jones who had a career and Brian Skinner had a big year. We had TJ for the 1st part of the year. Look though everyone hates Erick Strickland and many people don't even want to play him but TP also does. He takes out Mike and/or Des out for a breather during crunch time. TP would be a great assistant coach but he is not an Avery Johnson who can come in right away and be a great head coach.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

The Bucks have got about as unlucky as possible this season. Terry may have a small part to do with the way this season has turned out for the Bucks, but a bigger factor is that the Bucks just haven't produced as expected and not meeting the expectations put on them makes most fans discouraged.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> How do you explain how well you did last season then? Don't tell me it was all TJ Ford. Good coaching was involved. I don't know the Bucks well enough to figure out the problem this year other than missing TJ, but there has to be something bigger than that.


*Last season we overacheived greatly. We were supposed to be worse last year than this year, and we surprised everyone....we actually thought we could go through the East last year after trading Ray Allen for Gary Payton.... :raised_ey 

I agree with Mavs Dude that TP has used horrible subsitutions, and his choice of lineups are sometimes mind boggling, like when he had Anthony Goldwire and Erick Strickland on the floor at the same time...that should never, ever happen.*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

It is all Ford and Damon Jones regardless. Yes it was. I cannot tell you enough what a pure point guard means to a team. Look at Baron Davis in Golden State...and Nash in Pheonix...You can not under value that!

There was a chemistry you cannot replace when the Bucks had Ford and Jones last year. Any coach and any team has a period of adjustment when you choose to move one guy and another gets hurt...

Some teams just play better on both ends when their shots are falling. Bucks late game break-downs and perimeter defensive lapses and poor perimeter 3pt shooting DJ provided are gone.

Van Horn was useless. Jame to me never fit in...right. He as not the answer either. With guys like Redd and Mason you need an elite level point guard or combo guard to make them mesh right...but no one goofy like Cassell on the court.

More then even a big man you need either Ford to return or make a run at Steve Francis or Marbury...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Terry Porter is not a horrible coach he is a young coach! :curse: Stop whining about his coaching! This is not about Terry Porter! :naughty: Bucks fans. Calm down about it being Terry Porter's fault!

If you ask me, it is the inability of young GM Larry Harris to keep Kendall Gill, :whoknows: and to pick up a Wesley Person a serious 3pt threat and Veteran to back-up Redd and Mason, and to supplement what the Bucks already have. Larry is young too. Young coaches wil make mistakes like young GM's.

It is the mistake to resign :makeadeal Kukoc instead of getting a young player with some skills...He hit on Fizer, Pachulia, and Mo, but this year I think the Bucks suckered many of you into thinking this team would win the Championship they way u are all carrying on!!!! 

It is poor execution :krazy: in close games due to players with little or no NBA experience and practice time healthy to work with one another that was the reason of some of these losses! Not Porter or his subsitution patterns. 

It is not subsitution patterns. Players he put in did not produce! Not Kukoc, not Strickland, not Hamilton, not James...no one. That is not the coach! That is marginal talent not getting it done...or other teams that are just better then you are!!!!

Mo Williams is turned out to be good but you needed to keep Vet Kendall Gill :yes: to play that position and not Goldwire. You need some type of on the ball defense from that position and size. I am sick and tired of Buckss fans blaming :verysad: Porter without thinking!

Porter is still learning and is a good young coach. These losses are not because of his subsitutions Bucks fans! It is the the overall talent level! Stop crying :verysad: about Erick Strickland and ask why is he still around? That is Larry Harris job to get talent and Kohl to commit to pay!

Why did he give Dallas Alan Henderson back?  Why release Gill? Why not keep either him or Eddie House and dump Santiago who is wasting up a space and moved Erick Strickland? :whoknows: 

I saw a lot of deals other teams made the Bucks could have made. But losing Jones and TJ hurt big time. You cant ask Mo to come in and have this team on par with last year. There was the element of surprise to like the Bulls are doing now...and Cavs did early on. Things fell in place... 

If you look at this year you chalk it up as 'one of those years.' Not that Porter is a terrible coach! This is not the Miami Heat people! It is a team of fillers and young mis-fits and cast offs trying to find their niche in the NBA.

Pachulia, Williams, Gadzuric, Booth, Fizer, James, come on now! You only blame the coach when there is legitimate proven NBA players on your team who are not preforming up to par...LIKE THE MINNESOTA T'WOLVES...then you make a coaching change when they stop listening!

Here Porter does not have anybody to get worked up about...for you to blame him...stop crying...This team is what it is! Perhaps another coach with more experience like a Larry Brown could even squeeze out 35 wins...but you are asking a young coach not a bad coach to do it?????

Give him some more players! That is Larry Harris job! Not new players, some more talent. This was a 'fill out the roster' type pick-ups year...Surround Redd and Mason with some players then come talk...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

The Bucks fans are to blame! If you ask me, many of you were suckered into thinking this was the Los Angeles Lakers! What were many of your expectations of this season coming in????

Realistically what good would the playoffs have done with this team and for our future anyways? One and done...is all it would have been. 

The way some of you are attacking Porter and me for standing up for him is you really are just not looking at the big picture...

One thing I am flabbergasted about many Bucks fans comments is that they think they can look at a game and always tell who the coach should put in and why. If you look at this board and others it is always... 'substitution patterns'...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> Terry Porter is not a horrible coach he is a young coach! :curse: Stop whining about his coaching! This is not about Terry Porter! :naughty: Bucks fans. Calm down about it being Terry Porter's fault!
> 
> If you ask me, it is the inability of young GM Larry Harris to keep Kendall Gill, :whoknows: and to pick up a Wesley Person a serious 3pt threat and Veteran to back-up Redd and Mason, and to supplement what the Bucks already have. Larry is young too. Young coaches wil make mistakes like young GM's.
> 
> ...


HAHA you crack me up!!! You want to blame us. You want to blame the fans who want the team to do well. You blame Larry Harris and Herb Kohl. But Porter is a good coach who deserves none of the blame. What are you like his wife or something??!! Toni Kukoc does have skill, he can still contribute a good amount to our team which is why I think we should re-sign him. Terry is not a good young coach and YES his substitutions do contribute to our losses. Do you think we would have lost games if we had Mike Redd, Des Mason, or Mo Willliams down the crunch time or do you think TP did the right thing and play Goldwire, Strickland, and Fizer??!! You don't think that makes a difference at all. We gave Henderson back because the deal was to get rid of KVH's contract and AH would have complained if he had to be stuck with us. I agree I wish we could have kept Gill or House but we didn't. We don't know why either. 
Come on, why are you trying to downgrade all our guys?? We have Redd, Mason, Williams, Gadzuric, Pachulia, and Smith. We have some quality guys. Yesh we don't have as many guys we had as last year but we still had a chance to make the playoffs. NONE OF US THOUGHT WE HAD A CHANCE AT THE CHAMPIONSHIP. You are just try to protect TP and blame everyone else. 
I don't know if you knew this but there is a thing called salary cap. That limits us to go around and sign anybody we want. TP had some talent to go with. Look we lost Skinner, Jones, and Ford. Mo did a wonderful job for filling in for TJ. MJ did a good job filling in for Jones but of course you wish he would do here what he is doing with Houston right now. Dan has become a premier C in the league and we brought over Pachulia for cheap they for sure can replace Skinner. Now I am not saying we should have been top team in the league but we should have for sure challenged for 6-8. 
Yeah if we had a Flip Saunders who is a good veteran coach instead of TP. I think we could have at least been able to fight for the final playoff spot. TP is just not a good head coach. He is one that can come in and be a head coach. He is going to need a lot more years as an assistant before he is ready for the big leagues.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

nope. if you blame terry porter you are mistaken. any coach who could bring this team to the playoffs would deserve coach of the year honors.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks starting five is among the worst in the league, that is the reason why they have stunk, not Terry Porter. Oh, and Herb Kohl is a cheap owner who refuses to sign players. And if Michael Jordan & Co. buys the Bucks, say goodbye to a Milwaukee franchise, MJ wishes to move a team to Vegas.


----------

